# crash and burn



## okapi34

Would you please help me translate into appropriate French the sequence "crash and burn" in the following statements : "After a relatively privileged childhood, I crashed and burned in my teenage years. I had migrated from the plush suburbs of Nairobi, Kenya, to the wild chaos of the ghetto".  

I have found "tomber en disgrace" but considering the context,  I'm not sure this is appropriate.


----------



## philosophia

"Après une enfance privilégiée, je suis tombé de haut à l'adolescence", peut-être.


----------



## rolmich

J'ai pensé à "j'ai passé mon adolescence à manger de la vache enragée".
(ou une expression dans le même esprit si celle-ci est trop familière).


----------



## wildan1

_Après une enfance d'or je me suis cassé la gueule en devenant ado..._ ?


----------



## Reliure

It could be useful if someone gave a sort of definition or paraphrase of _'crashed and burned_' so that everyone sees precisely what we are looking for, and what the expression is  supposed to convey the most...


----------



## Kitcitwapien

Dans une traduction d'une chanson de Simple Plan, on trouve une traduction littérale:
_I'll watch you crash and burn_ - _Je te regarderai t'écraser et brûler._ Pas fort_._

_Je me suis plantée royalement?_
_J'ai atterri en catastrophe?_
Au Québec, on dirait:_ j'ai pris une méchante débarque!_


----------



## azrada

wildan1 said:


> _Après une enfance d'or je me suis cassé la gueule en devenant ado..._ ?



The best here so far.


----------



## alantrick

Here's an English definition: Crash and burn refers to when someone seemed to be doing well; but suddenly he/she loses it.

For example:


I was doing fine on all my homework and never studied; but when I got to the final exam, I crashed and burned.
(also refers to things) The stock prices had been artificially inflated far too much; and when investors finally realized this, the stock market crashed and burned.


----------



## Scrivener

"crash and burn" can mean to indulge in reckless and self-destructive behaviour.
Je suis parti en vrille ?


----------



## carog

"je me suis pris une sacrée raclée à l'adolescence"?


----------



## rolmich

"Je me suis crashé à l'adolescence" (anglicisme et familier).


----------



## Kitcitwapien

Citation:
_



Posté par Wildan: Après une enfance d'or je me suis cassé la gueule en devenant ado... ?
		
Click to expand...

_ 


azrada said:


> The best here so far.


 
Je dirais _une enfance dorée_


----------



## carog

I am just a bit confused with this idiom, how colloquial is it in English?

If it is slang, then Wildan's suggestion is fine, but one of the examples given by alantrick _("The stock prices had been artificially inflated far too much; and when investors finally realized this, the stock market crashed and burned." )_ suggests it may not be as "familier"...


----------



## JimboFr

Mon adolescence est partie en couilles?


----------



## alantrick

carog said:


> I am just a bit confused with this idiom, how colloquial is it in English?  ...



That's a good question. A lot of English speakers (me included) tend to blur the distinction between colloquial and formal. This might be a primarily American/Canadian tendency, I don't know. However, I would say this idiom tends to be more colloquial and you probably wouldn't see my second example in formally written text.


----------



## Reliure

JimboFr said:


> Mon adolescence est partie en couilles?


 
No doubt that some young people could speak like that, but I imagine they would rather say :
_'Je suis parti(e)..."_ 

_Note that however funny the expression is, the real one is : "*partir/tomber en quenouille*" _
_(but everyone seems to have forgotten it nowadays )_ 

My try : J'ai dégringolé (not sure, yet, that it's strong enough)

"Je me suis ramassé à l'adolescence."


----------



## Nicomon

Reliure said:


> My try : J'ai dégringolé (not sure, yet, that it's strong enough)


  Or perhaps : _ j'ai fait une sacrée dégringolade_? 
I think (but I could be entirely wrong) that it would be equivalent to Kitcitwapien's suggestion of what we'd say in Quebec : _j'ai pris une méchante débarque!_ 

Note: for alantrick's second example, in my opinion the French equivalent would be _s'est effondré_. Whereas the first example is closer to : _je me suis cassé la gueule._


----------



## Reliure

En fait ce qui m'est tout de suite venu à l'esprit pour rendre cette image, c'est : " Se prendre quelque chose *de plein fouet* " ...mais la phrase n'étant pas construite ainsi...


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, curieuse que je suis, j'ai trouvé le contexte. Deuxième paragraphe, sous la photo. 

Il y a l'idée de _dégringolade _(dans le sens de déchoir moralement ou socialement), mais c'est comme Scrivener l'a suggéré au post #11... 
"indulge in reckless and self-destructive behaviour". 

Je ne crois pas que « _je me suis cassé la gueule_ » - que je comprends comme « _subir un échec »_ - soit vraiment ce qu'on cherche. Ce n'est pas non plus « _tomber de_ _haut_ » comme dans passer de riche à pauvre. 

Que pensez-vous de :_ J'ai sombré/ je suis tombé dans la délinquance? _


----------



## philosophia

Thanks Nicomon for the context. I actually thought the expression refered to the fall of Icarus and it obviously fits the context.
It seems to me then that the translation might be (in this context):
_
"je me suis brûlé les ailes à l'adolescence"_

What do you think ?


----------



## Reliure

Pour faire écho à la solution de rolmich je propose " je me suis fracassé ".
Sinon, dans un tout autre style : " (...) j'ai connu l'abyme ".


----------



## carog

et voici ce que j'ai trouvé dans le Urban Dictionary (le deuxième sens est, il me semble, celui décrit par Scrivener et semble aller avec le contexte, non?):
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crash+and+burn

donc la proposition de Nicomon ("j'ai sombré dans la délinquance") me plaît bien, dans un registre plus familier que pensez vous de "J'ai vraiment foutu mon adolescence en l'air/ j'ai vraiment déconné à l'adolescence"?


----------



## philosophia

carog said:


> et voici ce que j'ai trouvé dans le Urban Dictionary (le deuxième sens est, il me semble, celui décrit par Scrivener et semble aller avec le contexte, non?):
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crash+and+burn
> 
> donc la proposition de Nicomon ("j'ai sombré dans la délinquance") me plaît bien, dans un registre plus familier que pensez vous de "*J'ai vraiment foutu mon adolescence en l'air* /* j'ai vraiment déconné à l'adolescence*"?


Après lecture d'Urban dictionary, c'est aussi ce que je dirais.
Et donc, rien avoir avec Icare, ce qui est logique puisque c'est _crash and burn_ et non l'inverse.  
Cela dit, "je me suis brûlé les ailes" rend l'idée, mais pas dans le bon registre de langage.


----------



## alantrick

tldr: I'm making a rather technical argument that "crash and burn" and « s'est effondré » aren't 100% equivalent.



Nicomon said:


> Note: for alantrick's second example, in my opinion the French equivalent would be _s'est effondré_.



That reminds me of something. It's a small point, but to crash and burn is actually a combination of two semantic notions tied together: crashing and burning. Crashing happens immediately and is over, burning continues happening and doesn't have a specific end point. So to crash and burn implies that the "burning" (the consequences) continue to have effect for some time after the event. In semantics we use the jargon _achievement_ and _activity_ to refer to these.

I'm pretty sure that « s'est effondré » is an achievement, but not an activity. So in that regard there not exactly equivilant.

Because of the dual nature of crash and burn I don't think it's possible to come up with a good example, so you'll just have to take my word for it :-/


----------



## Nicomon

alantrick said:


> tldr: I'm making a rather technical argument that "crash and burn" and « s'est effondré » aren't 100% equivalent.


 You know what? I agree entirely.  _S'est effondré_ translates the _crashed_ part of your example, i.e. _the stock market crashed_.


----------



## wildan1

_crash and burn_ au premier degré se réfère à un avion qui s'enflamme en s'écrasant

Donc au deuxième degré c'est quelqu'un ou quelque chose qui dégringole d'en haut, ou se casse la gueule après un beau départ


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Wildan,

C'est bien comme tu l'expliques que je comprends "crash and burn". Le premier sens me fait un peu penser aux incidents du 911, et le deuxième est celui que donne le dictionnaire Cambridge


> *crash and burn *informal
> to fail very suddenly, obviously and completely


 Mais penses-tu comme moi que dans le contexte de ce fil (vers lequel j'ai mis le lien plus haut), l'expression est bel et bien employée dans le sens que Scrivener a suggéré? 
En voici un extrait que j'espère assez court :


> After a relatively privileged childhood, I crashed and burned in my teenage years. I had migrated from the plush suburbs of Nairobi, Kenya, to the wild chaos of the ghetto. I lost myself in drink and drugs and became a gun-toting gangster. In my early 20s, I spent a year in a Nairobi prison on robbery charges.


 Je continue de penser que _se casser la gueule_ (échec/failure) qui fonctionne très bien dans d'autres contextes, n'est pas vraiment ce qu'il faut ici. Et_ tomber de haut / dégringoler_ ou le très québécois _prendre une méchante débarque_ traduisent bien l'idée de "from plush suburbs to the ghetto", mais compte tenu de la suite.


----------



## Reliure

wildan1 said:


> _crash and burn_ au premier degré se réfère à un avion qui s'enflamme en s'écrasant
> 
> Donc au deuxième degré c'est quelqu'un ou quelque chose qui dégringole d'en haut, ou se casse la gueule après un beau départ


Quel dommage qu'on ne puisse dire " _je me suis_ pulvérisé au sol " 
ou que : " l'adolescence me pulvérisa " s'éloigne trop de la construction de la phrase initiale... 
C'est ce à quoi me fait penser ton image, wildan1.


----------



## philosophia

Que penseriez-vous de :
"A l'adolescence, j'ai explosé en vol"
ou 
"je suis complètement parti en vrille" comme suggéré par Scrivener ?


----------



## Nicomon

Tant qu'a y être (inspiré de l'idée d'abîme de Reliure et de la première solution de Wildan) :  
_Après une enfance dorée, j'ai fait une descente aux enfers à l'adolescence. _

Bin oui, en enfer, ça brûle.


----------



## philosophia

Nicomon said:


> Tant qu'a y être (inspiré de l'idée d'abîme de Reliure et de la première solution de Wildan) :
> *Après une enfance dorée, j'ai fait une descente aux enfers à l'adolescence. *
> 
> Bin oui, en enfer, ça brûle.


Mais c'est bien ça ! Que ferions-nous sans les Québécois ?

légèrement reformulé :
_après [...], *mon adolescence a été une vraie/véritable descente aux enfers*._


----------



## xiancee

The most obvious image seems to be th one presented by Wildan1 of the plane crash

"mon adolescence à eté descendue en flamme " will convey the same idea perhaps!


----------



## Nicomon

J'aurais dû écrire : _*Après avoir vécu une enfance dorée, j'ai fait une descente aux enfers à l'adolescence.*_

J'aime ta reformulation, philosophia, mais il me semble que « _Après_ » ne fonctionne plus_._ 

Peut-être : _J'ai vécu une enfance relativement privilégiée, mais mon adolescence..._

Mais bon, là ça devient de la relecture.

*Edit :* xiancee ... « _mon adolescence a été descendue en flammes_ » sounds as though someone else was responsible. No?


----------



## xiancee

Yes that's true you can avoid that meaning by "j'ai descendu mon adolescence en flamme"


----------



## philosophia

Nicomon said:


> J'aime ta reformulation, philosophia, mais il me semble que « _Après_ » ne fonctionne plus_._


Merci .
Je voulais dire : "après une enfance dorée, mon adolescence a été une véritable descente aux enfers."

Je ne suis pas non plus convaincue par la proposition de Xiancee (désolée), pour moi aussi "descendre en flamme" suggère une attaque venue de l'extérieur.

Si on veut garder l'image de l'avion, je préfère ma proposition  du message 31 : 
*"J'ai explosé en vol"* qui conviendrait dans le contexte et aussi pour les 2 exemples d'Alantrick (message 10)

_Here's an English definition: Crash and burn refers to when someone seemed to be doing well; but suddenly he/she loses it. _-> exactly the meaning of_ "exploser en vol"
For example:
_ 

_I was doing fine on all my homework and never studied; but when I got to the final exam, I crashed and burned. -> Tous mes devoirs à la maison se passaient bien sans jamais travailler, mais arrivé à l'examen terminal, j'ai explosé en vol
_
_(also refers to things) The stock prices had been artificially inflated far too much; and when investors finally realized this, the stock market crashed and burned. -> Les cours de bourse avaient été artificiellement gonflés; et quand les investisseurs ont fini par s'en apercevoir, la bourse a explosé en vol. 
_
Mais bon, là, je défends mon bout de gras, et Okapi34 a en effet l'embarras du choix.


----------



## wildan1

Oui, effectivement, cette discussion s'éternise !

J'ai déjà mis mon grain de sel en ce qui concerne une traduction convenable et laisse aux francophones de trouver la tournure en français qu'il faut.

Toutefois, parmi celles proposées je vois certaines qui ne réflètent pas un élément que l'originale en anglais implique en général : la volonté. Quelqu'un qui _"crashes and burns"_ est en général personellement responsable de son sort et n'est pas une simple victime.


----------



## Reliure

Ouh, là, là ! Voilà qu'à présent il faut induire que ce malheureux homme s'est immolé et sabordé lui-même ?
(Je crois que chez les francophones on se détruit de manière plus simple! )

_"J'ai plongé dans l'enfer"_ ? 
 bof! 

_"J'ai sauté à pieds joints en enfer"_ ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je rends aussi mon tablier. 

Je ne crois pas qu'il existe une solution "fit for all" pour traduire "crash and burn". Comme il n'y en a pas pour traduire "crash", tout court (faillite, effondrement, écrasement, etc.)... la solution varie selon le contexte (entreprise, marché boursier, avion, etc.) 

Mais dans le contexte de ce fil, je crois sincèrement que _« faire une descente aux enfers » / « sombrer dans la délinquance »_ conviendraient.

Je remets ici *le lien* vers le texte complet.

Cela dit...j'aurais aimé connaître le choix d'okapi34, mais je crois qu'on l'a perdu(e) en cours de route.


----------



## philosophia

Suite à une conversation, je propose une dernière traduction: "*imploser en vol*".
Contexte : un professeur parle d'une ancienne élève du lycée, maintenant en première année de fac de droit pour qui tout se passe très mal : elle ne s'adapte pas à sa nouvelle ville, elle n'aime pas la matière ni les autres étudiants. Elle a raté ses examens et elle déprime très sérieusement. Il dit à propos d'elle : "*elle a implosé en vol*". A ma question, pourquoi "implosé" plutôt qu'"explosé", il a répondu : parce qu'une implosion est un processus interne, cela vient d'elle.

Bien-sûr, je sais que même en me faisant l'avocat du diable, je ne convaincrai pas Nicomon.


----------



## xiancee

J'aime assez surtout que cela reprends la métaphore de l'avion ....


----------



## sneaky13

il y a aussi une expression vieillie " tomber en capilotade"


----------



## Lucky19

Nicomon said:


> Non, ce n'est pas moi.
> 
> Comme je savais (puisque j'avais trouvé le contexte) que l'article original s'intitulait _Being Obama's brother_, j'ai simplement googlé "frère de Barack Obama" et cliqué sur le deuxième lien.
> 
> Le traducteur a rendu l'idée d'échec, qui est la définition la plus usuelle de "crash and burn", plutôt que celle du "Urban dictionary" : _To really screw up one's life by making bad choices often accompanied by substance abuse... _qui me faisait plutôt penser à _« sombrer dans la délinquance / descendre aux enfers »._



Je me suis misérablement/lamentablement vautré.
J'ai tout foutu en l'air.
J'ai perdu pied et ai dérapé (ou: ...et ma vie a dérapé).


----------



## sneaky13

être descendu en flammes


----------

